# 04 gto Trans grinding issue



## Hrnygto (Sep 4, 2016)

04 gto m6. Just rebuilt the transmission 3 months ago. New bearings, synchros, yada yada yada. New McLeod big single disc dual friction clutch. New fluids. I've put almost 1200 miles on it since the rebuild. Now, it will randomly have a light grinding noise like it's not all the way in gear. It doesn't grind all the time. But it will grind a little going into 1st 2nd 3rd and it even ground a little in neutral while rolling. When it's in neutral I can rock the shifter back and forth and it has a clacking noise which makes me think it's linkage. It just started it last night, but i dont want to hurt it again. I do shift hard and ride it rough once in a while, but not all the time. Maybe busted something playing around? It has the stock shifter and such in it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no ,linkage per se. The shifter has a ball on the end that goes into a cup in the transmission. That's a pretty normal sound. A few things could be causing your problem. First determine if the clutch is working correctly. Park on a flat, level surface and with the clutch pedal pressed and foot off the brakes rev the engine a few times while in 1st gear. If you feel the car move even the slightest you may not be fully disengaging the clutch. If it's that we can start looking for those things. Also what fluid was put in it?


----------

